# Alessandra Ambrosio - Balmain Fall/Winter 2016/17 Paris Fashion Week Backstage x12



## brian69 (7 März 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Balmain F/W 2016/17 Paris Fashion Week Backstage x12*

Feine Pics der hübschen Alessandra :thx: dir


----------



## ass20 (7 März 2016)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Balmain F/W 2016/17 Paris Fashion Week Backstage x12*

Thanks so much


----------



## MetalFan (7 März 2016)

Verdammt krass als Blondine! :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Toolman (7 März 2016)

Blond find ich gut, steht ihr irgendwie :thumbup:


----------

